# REVOLUTION "Generic" Diesel installed



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Just did an install in a USA GP-30 with the new diesel receiver. There have been issues with the PWC from the the REVOLUTION receiver and the main USA boards not operating the lighting properly.... ... I did a bit of an experiment and installed the receiver and battery in a battery car along with a 57091 PWC to Linear board designed for the trackside receiver.

Just unplugged the track pickups, plugged in a plug to just one of the input plugs, installed the speaker in the fuel tank along with a RAM alternateing ditch light kit, fired it up and everything works quite nicely... Used a 4 pin connector between the battery car and loco. Red and black for power, green and yellow for speaker.

It was a very easy hookup.

All the lights work just fine with that hookup... For an extra few bucks, the PWC/USA problem seems to be solved...
Sound is more than adequate,
Great bell on #2 button,
Horn on #3 button could be be better if it could be manually controlled but it's still very nice in the grade crossing mode.
3 different volume works great with #7, #8 and#9 buttons.
New "soft" buttons on the TX are a plus although I have had a couple stick if I pushed them off center. No big deal.

First big test for run times were with a Cordless Renovations 18.5 5600 mAh battery... Continuous running time was 6 1/2 hours with all directional lights working as well as the alternateing ditch lights... 

Don't have a sample video yet as the sound is just like the previous Youtube clips. 

As ole' Mikey says.... I like it...    


As as disclaimer, I am not on the payroll nor do I receive compensation from any of the companies mentioned above. 
I just use the products mentioned and many other manufacturers procducts not mentioned in this post because I like them.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Stan, have you noticed the "pop" in the prime mover sound loop that Michael Glavin described in the Aristo forum? 

Would sure like to have a youtube that was not 90% horn honking if you get around to it. 

Congrats on your first install. 

Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Greg..... I had to listen to the sound closely to see if there was a "pop" and yup.. there is a slight cyclical "pop" but I really had to listen for it.... As voltage is increased and trains start running, I don't think it's a factor at all... 

Image of the battery car install and a video of the running sound tests..


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I think for the money it works well. So their you have it. 
The most sound for the least amount of money spent.
Thanks for posting Stan...


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Stan your install sounds great what speaker was used in the GP-30 ill be ordering two next week and wondering what speaker I should get.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By krogerssolar on 27 Oct 2012 04:01 PM 
Stan your install sounds great what speaker was used in the GP-30 ill be ordering two next week and wondering what speaker I should get. Kroger... The speaker is a 2 1/2 inch without tabs..... Similar to the Phoenix 2 5/8 inch....


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

hi stan 
looks good and clean. you said alternateing ditch lights, you added them what did you use?


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, Stan. 
Don't stray too far from your phone or computer. I'll probably be doing the same thing to my GP30 shortly. I may need some guidance.. 
Nice job. 

DF


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Dick... I used the RAM 24 Volt Ditchlight Kit #RAM 128 Very simple to install... 

Dave..... You have my number....


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

thanks stan 
also the layout looks good


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Stan, the grey board next to the Aristo, with the charging jack, where did you get it, what brand, price also if you could I use one similar to that from one of the train accessory people. Would be interested in knowing thanks Regal


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It it the "Base Station PWC to linear" converter board from Aristo, CRE57091, $19.20 ..... look on their site under the Revolution section. 

Greg


----------

